# 4derm on a M1T Cycle



## Shalio (Sep 4, 2005)

I'm going to begin a Cycle of M1T next month, I already bought M1T, Tamoxifen Citrate, Multivitamins and I 'll buy tommorow Milk Thistle to get my liver back in shape.  

But I read on the Purdue Power journal that 4Derm was a good thing.

BUT I don't really know what 4Derm is made for. How to use it and why?
Is it really necessary or not?

Thx again for help guys!!


----------



## ATOMSPLTR (Sep 5, 2005)

It is best used as a transdermal, vs. an oral due to bioavailability.  4derm counters the loss of libido and the usual lethargy that comes with M1T.  I believe the majority of people who use M1T find that the 4derm is essential to combat the usual side affects.


----------



## Shalio (Sep 5, 2005)

ok so now I understand why I have to use it against Lethargy and to keep my sexual life up.

But how do you use it, I know it's a spray but do I have to put it on my entire body including my nuts?


----------



## cappo5150 (Sep 5, 2005)

How long is your cycle going to be?

When I used it, I did 400mg/a day (5squirst in AM and PM).  Dont put it on your nuts.  Apply it to different parts of your body. Say Arms & chest in AM, then legs in PM.  

Good luck.


----------



## Stu (Sep 6, 2005)

just spray it into your hand and rub it on your arms, legs or chest.


----------



## ATOMSPLTR (Sep 6, 2005)

Best applied after a warm shower on large body parts.....legs, glutes, chest, etc.  Be careful about making contact with someone else (ie bed partner) and wash your hands after application.  Don't get this shit in your eyes.


----------



## kraziplaya (Sep 6, 2005)

4derm is great with a cycle that causes shutdown/libido loss.... 4derm by dermabolics is def the best...it is a topical spray and should be applied to chest/upper arms,legs(directions will tell u) after a warm shower... it does get frustrating putting the 4 derm on 2x daily but is definately worth it....


----------



## monster16 (Jun 22, 2008)

where would you buy this stuff just at a regular supplement store or a health food store?


----------



## PreMier (Jun 22, 2008)

this was in 2005... you cant get it anymore to my knowledge


----------



## monster16 (Jun 22, 2008)

o ok sorry so its banned now or what and do you have any other ideas on what to take that may be similiar to this 4derm.


----------

